# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  WEALTHLIFTERS GETAWAYCLUB TEAM EXPLODES !!!

## wealthlifters

*Bravo  Wealthlifters GETAWAYCLUB Team !
*

Exclusive Marketing Opportunities!!!

Get UNLIMITED GetawayClub Positions using any of our Newly Launched Marketing Plans!! Plus FREE Automatic Downlines to move your board till you cycle out completely!!!

*BENEFITS*

Earn $20,400; plus $17,000 over and over again...
Being a Getawayclub member  gives you access to substantial savings across a range of travel, leisure and hospitality products and services.

Travel and stay at exotic locations, or book your next business trip at wholesale prices from anywhere around the globe. Enjoy staying at the finest resorts and holiday destinations around the world, and never pay full price again.

With our New Marketing Plans in place, we believe a lot of people will have the opportunity to take advantage of this gateway to financial freedom brought to us by GetawayClub. We want to assist as much people to become Entrepreneus through the world of Network Marketing.

You have full control of your account and all your earnings using any of our four lucrative plans.

For Every Direct Sign up made through your effort, You Earn N1000 ($8) FREE.............

Wealthlifters is running a Next In Line team support for people into GetawayClub. Sign up using any of our marketing plans to get placed on our network that eventually gets you into GetawayClub Bronze board. Those that will join after you will be your downlines automatically. As our members grow and each getting their own GetawayClub positions, you will move up in the board till you cycle out.

Direct sign up under our team link is also available at $200 (or N27,000).

Direct sign up members will also get their own two automatic downlines.
*

WEALTHLIFTERS TEAM MARKETING CONCEPTS*


We have launched three loose NIL marketing plans through which you can get your own GetawayClub position for lesser amount and stress-free than the direct sign up method.

*
PLAN "A"*


To get your own GetawayClub account position through PLAN A, you register with $80. Then you sign up three additional people under you to become members under PLAN A in our team network. Then, you get your own position. Each of the three members whom you sign up will also have to register their own three people each so as to get their GetawayClub position. A member of PLAN A will sign up members based on PLAN A only.
For every three people you refer that get registered into Plan "A," you earn another position.



*PLAN "B"
*

Make a one-time $60 registration payment. Then, you get four people to sign up under you as members in our team network under PLAN B. This will automatically qualify you to get your own GetawayClub account. Each of the four members will also have to get their own four referrals so as to qualify for their GetawayClub board positions. A member of PLAN B will sign up members based on PLAN B only.For every four people you refer that get registered into Plan "B," you earn another position.


*
PLAN "C"*


Make a one-time $40 registration payment. Refer six people to become members under you, then, you qualify to get your own GetawayClub position. Each of those six members on signing up their own six referrals each, qualifies for their GetawayClub positions. A member of PLAN D will sign up members based on PLAN D only. For every six people you refer that get registered into Plan "C," you earn another position.



*Why you need to JOIN The Wealthlifters GETAWAYCLUB Team*

Whether you got your GetawayClub position through PLAN A, B, C, or you signed up directly through us, we are all using one main GetawayClub link. Our team operates strictly on a Next In Line system (NIL), which means as soon as you get your own GetawayClub position, the next member to get his will be your first downline in the Bronze board, irrespective of whether the member got his/her GetawayClub position through PLAN A, B, C, or Directly Signed up. So, you are rest assured of getting your two dowlines to move your GetawayClub board from at least more than three sources which is not offered by any team. For example, let's say you have already gotten your own GetawayClub position through PLAN "A", your (direct and indirect) downlines might be from PLAN A, B, C, or Directly Signed up members.
We also run a COOPERATIVE Team network for $20 and $40


*Join us now and take advantage of these lucrative opportunities.*

Our system is also called a loose NIL System because you have absolute control over your GetawayClub account. You can sign up anyone as your third referral if you wish. If someone you sign up directly under your link or they sign up wishes to be on our members' list, they still can. They just need to PM or email us with their user-name and the user-name plus Wealthlifters ID of who they signed up under, otherwise, we will NOT place them in the members list.

When you sign up with our team, you will be able to access the members-only link of our website where you can monitor our members list, your position, and the progress of our team. The fund generated from our team account will used solely for signing up our new positions under our members, for seminars, promotions, and it will cover all our advertising costs. The GetawayClub Wealthlifters Team will never ask you to contribute for any of these purposes.

Wealthlifters Team believes in you. We want to "democratize" not just GetawayClub, but network marketing opportunities as a whole. We want everyone to cross over to the status of being financially free, irrespective of their present financial status. Bless a neighbour and friend today by referring them to the Wealthlifters Team.


*Testimonies*: Accounts already cycled into the GetawayClub boards, and moving up fast.

If everyday we keep registering new members through the general effort of the team, a time will come when our team members will be cycling out of the Platinum board daily.



To be member of the Wealthlifters Team, 

Call the attention of Wealthlifters. 
You may also send us an email to   wealthlifters@fastermail.com, 
Call: +234 803 956 0064

W E A L T H L I F T E R S   W E B S I T E

JOIN GETAWAYCLUB DIRECTLY WITH $200

*
JOIN US AND CROSS OVER TO YOUR FINANCIAL FREEDOM*



Wealthlifters GETAWAYCLUB Team


........................Wealthlifters GetawayClub..........................

                                              DA BOMB

----------


## SilverNodashi

.... uhm, spammer alert?

----------


## Dave A

Tough one - but this area is about MLM opportunities, so :shrug:

I'm looking at somehow allowing members to select which areas get into their recent thread feed.

----------


## Drikus Botha

It's funny but I just wrote a post on my blog today about making the network marketing industry cheap.

This is a perfect example of marketers raising falls expectations and ultimately disappointment when the plan doesn't work.

Please remember that any reputable network company must have a product of real value otherwise it is a money-go-round which is illegal.

The easiest way to found out if a company is legal is to have a look on the Direct Selling Association of South Africa page. If you don't see their name there you should be very careful.

Here is a link to the DSA's member companies:
http://www.dsasa.co.za/Modules_FE/la...full.asp?ID=14

----------


## Dave A

Personally, I thought it was pretty artless too.

However, I have faith that the people who are attracted to this site have the ability to read between the lines and make up their own minds on things. It's not about convincing anybody to my or your opinion. It's about collecting enough perspective so that people can convince themselves.

Part of that is being exposed to the not-so-hot too  :Wink:

----------

